# Pensacola Gulf Pier



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Havent heard a report from p'cola in a few days, whats going on there???


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

There are almost daily reports on emeraldcoastpierfishing.com. They just switched to a new website so you should check both for now. I prefer this site for shootin the shit and everything else fishing but for pier reports I go there.

Doesn't look like a whole of excitement right now on the pier. I haven't been out there in a while but from the reports it looks like a few kings and spanish, a bunch of hard tails and some jacks.


----------

